# Power bi Maps two maps overlay together



## Emilybigtree (Jan 13, 2021)

hi 

I created a map using latitude/longitude for a city. Now I have another shapefile which is a planned trainline running through the city. I 'd like to  overlay the planned trainline with the city map first.  Then I need to select the areas ( LSOA) running through the trainlines.

Is this possible?

Thanks Emily


----------



## mrshl9898 (Jan 13, 2021)

ArcGIS maps have layers you can add, you can also create your own layers. Probably your best bet here for an in BI solution... Though probably easier to create them and overlay in an imaging program messing around with the transparency.


----------



## Emilybigtree (Jan 14, 2021)

mrshl9898 said:


> ArcGIS maps have layers you can add, you can also create your own layers. Probably your best bet here for an in BI solution... Though probably easier to create them and overlay in an imaging program messing around with the transparency.


Thank you for the reply. I don't have ArcGIC but I can see there is Azure Map in my preview feature, can I use this to achieve the same?  Sorry I am new to power bi also never did any spatial analysis before. thanks Emily


----------



## mrshl9898 (Jan 14, 2021)

Oh, I thought Arc was a standard feature. I haven't seen Azure Map so i'm not any help there sorry.


----------

